# Is my Budgie Ill?



## BartTheBudgie (Jun 15, 2015)

Recently my (we think) male budgie, Bart , has been acting oddly lately. He is approxomatly 3 years old and he has been found sitting in his food bowl in the nights and mornings. He acts normal and flies around for the rest of the day, but this behaviors has us concerned. Also, lately Bart's droppings have been rather large and longer unlike his normal round droppings. Please post back and tell me what is going on and rather my budgie is ill.

Thanks! :budgie:


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Can you show us a clear close up, in focus, pic of Bart's face, this sounds like female behavior to me and the big poops may indicate she is getting ready to lay an egg... The picture will help determine if this is the case or not.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 
Does your Bart's vent area look more swollen? The fact that "he" has very large poops and is nesting on the food bowl makes me believe "he" is a female and very soon you will have an egg to prove it.

You can easily check Bart's gender by looking at the colour of the cere (cere is the upper part of the beak where the nostrils are located)
Females in condition will have a tan to dark brown coloured cere (cere will have a creamy white colour when not in breeding condition).
Males will have royal blue ceres. In certain mutations the cere will be pinkish coloured.


----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

Any time you notice a change in your bird and have concerns you should be taking this bird to an avian vet. That way your bird will be more comfortable and so will you.
He may not feel good and suffering which is something you do not want.


----------



## BartTheBudgie (Jun 15, 2015)

I just checked, and Bart's vent area does not appear swollen only the feathers look poofy, but the thing is, his/her cere is very bluish. So I don't know, please post if you have advice!

Thanks :budgie:

The Poop







Bart








Here is Bart







His Droppings


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Bart is definitely a male budgie, so no eggs from him! 
It is strange, however that he stays in the food bowl for long periods of time.
If his activity levels are low and you notice a decrease in his appetite, then it is best to have him checked by a vet so that he is properly diagnosed and treated.


----------



## BartTheBudgie (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for the Help, but are his large poops anything that needs to be looked into?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

His dropping doesn't look large to me, that one poop is just not formed in the more normal round shape.
You can ask the vet to test the droppings too.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok well it is defiantly a boy, the poop does look weird, I guess a vet visit is in order to rule out anything bad going on, good luck and let us know what the vet says.


----------



## BartTheBudgie (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks so much for the help and advice! Bart:budgie: and I thank you!

Ok I will! Bart and I thank you for your help!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

I have merged your two threads regarding Bart's health into one. Please do not post multiple threads on the same topic in different areas of the forum. This is very confusing to other members and only one thread is needed. 

Bart is very cute. I would suggest you have him checked by an Avian Vet to ensure he is in good health and put your mind at ease.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/55420-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Hello and welcome to TB. As you see, you've come to the right place for help and information on all things budgies. There is an amazing group of people with heaps of experience who dedicate a lot of their time to this forum (believe it or not, you haven't heard from half of them yet).

I hope your visit to the vet will bring good news. Please keep us updated


----------



## budgieaviary (Oct 22, 2014)

He may have something internal affecting him, his droppings are a strange shape. However if he is active, drinking and eating normally then he may have a slight deficiency. I suggest that you make sure he gets fresh veggies and access to a cuttle bone. If he is sleeping in his food bowl, you may have his perches positioned too low? Budgies like to perch as high as possible at night, especially if they don't get covered and feel vunerable. If you notice his behaviour change or he starts to display any other symptoms, you should take him to the vet.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I would consider taking him to an avian vet for a wellness check up. Your dropping's picture's show what look's to me to be small clump's of undigested seed, which could be vomiting. Because budgies are incredibly good at hiding illness, anytime we have more than one abnormal sign, we should definitely have them checked.


----------



## BartTheBudgie (Jun 15, 2015)

*Not Ill!*

Ok, I just got back from the vet, and he is 100% healthy! I guess all the symptoms is just cause he's an odd little bird. Thank you guys for all the help and support!:budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Glad the vet visit went well and he is okay  Now you can rest easy!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I do hope Bart's new behavior is just because he has 'discovered' something new that he likes to do. That can happen with pet birds .

Keep in mind that unless the vet did tests (blood panel, fecal test, swabs if determined necessary, etc) then there is only so much they can tell just by physical exam. Many birds look beautiful on the outside when sick. That being said, I hope Bart really is 100% fine .


----------

